# Sirius signal strength weak



## tubbyaz

Over the past couple weeks, I've noticed that driving around town (Phoenix AZ), my signal strength is mostly two bars, rather than the solid three I've experienced over the past couple years. Also getting a few dropouts here and there. 

Don't have the same problem at home, as my external antenna is pointed directly at the spot over Pipestone MN where the satellites cross. 

Did Sirius lose a satellite? Anybody else notice this symptom? Or is my Sportster Replay starting to die?


----------



## WillieWildcat

No problems with any of my Sirius tuners. It might be because of the antenna on your car might be having problems also. If the sheathing around the antenna's cable frays just enough to touch metal, it will cause a problem.

My wife has a tuner connected to her GM car (SIRGM1) and the antenna wire frayed and had this problem.


----------



## sb40

Here in Detroit low signal, outside 1=2 bars. In house 0 !

drops ALOT ! 

XM was better!


----------



## tvjay

I have always had a great signal here in Northwest Ohio but noticed recently some weird instances where the signal drops out and than back in all of a sudden. Thought it might be the local repeater though.


----------



## full moon

Fact is , the reception for Sirius is a problem for many...


----------



## nhoJ

In NJ with spring comes the leaves on the trees. The leaves can cause drop outs and poor reception.

I was just in Phoenix a couple of weeks ago. I don't remember seeing any tall oaks or maples. I do remember thinking that everything is so flat that I bet you get great reception. Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## ddrumman2004

I am having the same problem today. I watched the signal level drop from three to two bars on the way home from town with a loss of signal at times.

I have not had this problem before....say this past Monday when I drove to a motorcycle dealer some 20 miles away.
No trees to block the signal most everywhere I go.

Sun activity maybe?


----------



## homeskillet

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/sirius-subscriber-are-you-getting-signal-dropouts.html

Nationwide Problem it seems.


----------



## hjsiemer

In one of the messages on the Orbicast website (www.orbicast.com) Sirius Customer Service posted some info on the signal problem in response to the problems that Sirius posted there. They state that they are performing maintenance and that the signal strength and dropout problems should stop by May 1.


----------



## hjsiemer

Here is the post from Sirius Customer Service:

"We understand your frustration regarding this issue. What is
happening is that SIRIUS is currently conducting over-the-air
maintenance at this time which should be completed on April 30. Your
reception should return to normal either before or after that time.
SIRIUS appreciates your understanding of this matter."


Posted by: Sirius Customer Service | April 28, 2008 2:53 PM


----------



## allen98311

hjsiemer said:


> In one of the messages on the Orbicast website (www. orbicast. com]) Sirius Customer Service posted some info on the signal problem in response to the problems that Sirius posted there. They state that they are performing maintenance and that the signal strength and dropout problems should stop by May 1.


The correct URL for Orbitcast is www.orbitcast.com


----------



## Ken S

Thank you for this info...I was about to toss my radio out of the car yesterday the signal was so bad.


----------



## BAMAJAS

Did they get the problem fixed yet? I just got Sirius and the reception is sketchy at best.


----------



## Skip1216

Having the same dropout problem in Denver. The signal was rock solid up until a couple months ago and lately there are sometimes dropouts lasting several seconds up to a couple of minutes. Very annoying!


----------



## Ken S

The signal has been a bit better around here since the beginning of May, but it's still not all that great.


----------



## wipeout

Reception in Philly area terrible in the car today. Drop in and out constantly.


----------



## hjsiemer

Someone that I knew from college is an engineer at Sirius. He said that the engineers are making changes to the hardware and software of both the satellites and repeaters in preparation for the merger of XM and Sirius. 

He said that there have been many complaints to Sirius about the signal dropouts and that the executives at both XM and Sirius have given the technical staffs of both companies until Monday at 6am to have all of the updates made. 

Originally the updates were to be complete by April 30, but as usual "unanticipated" problems arose from their beta testers. I asked him about the beta testers and how to become one. He said that emails were sent to about 5000 random (with the promise of a free radio and subscription) and just about each subscriber volunteered. 

He said that the word around Sirius is that the merged systems will be operational in the 4th quarter of 2008 (just in time for xmas).


----------



## Rugged

My problem doesn't appear to be related to this issue but it is certainly annoying.

There is a 2 block stretch in downtown Nashville where I completely LOSE my signal. There are no buildings taller than 2 stories in this area and there are no trees or other things blocking my line of sight.

What else can be causing this type of interference. This isn't a new problem--i just finally decided to post about it.


----------



## wipeout

My service continues to cut in and out. Maybe it is my Starmate. I have an older model.


----------



## spinner17

In my car, I have no issues whatsoever. However, at home, I used to have a pretty constant signal - it would drop for a minute or two every so often, but it was relativly stable.

Now, I can barely get a signal at all in my house. I can spend alot of time repositioning my antenna, and eventually I'll get a signal that will last for five or ten minutes.


----------

